# Cabela's 7.62x39 ammo $4.99



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cabela's has 7.62x39 ammo on sale at $4.99 per box of 20. Also shipping $5 for orders over $99.

http://www.slickguns.com/product/herters-762x39mm-122-gr-hp-1000-rounds-199-or-175-5-shipping

It is in stock. Buy now if you need some. Note I have no gun this caliber so I do not endorse this brand ammo. Decide for yourself. I just thought it sounded cheap!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Actually doesn't sound to bad to me but geeze I still remember gettin it for a buck and a half to 3 bucks a box or package and that was for the good russian HP stuff I liked. Of course at the time you could get the winchester SP hunting stuff for 8 or so dollars.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

ThanX for the pointer. All I have left is hollow point and I need someting to shoot a the range!


----------



## Swampwood (Jan 2, 2013)

I run through it like candy..Works fine.


----------

